

Facebook Messenger Launches Free VOIP Video Calls Over Cellular and Wi-Fi - lixman
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/27/facebook-messenger-video-chat/

======
themartorana
I'm torn. On the one hand, everyone launching VoIP (FB, WhatsApp, etc.) is
good for two reasons - cheap international calling, and I'm imagining data and
recording to be slightly more difficult for the NSA, but maybe I'm way off
there.

On the other hand, this could mean more phone apps I need to keep around.
Messaging is bad enough, with friends sending me messages on a plethora of
platforms. I certainly don't want to have to accept calls on a similarly broad
selection of applications...

